

Ubisoft Blames Piracy for Non-Release of PC Game "I'm Alive" - thepumpkin1979
http://torrentfreak.com/ubisoft-blames-piracy-for-non-release-of-pc-game-111124/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Torrentfreak+%28Torrentfreak%29

======
dexen

      ``If only 50,000 people buy the game then it’s not worth it.''
    
      ``Perhaps it will only take 12 guys three months to port the game to PC''
    

well there's your problem. 12-peson team can release an entirely new game in
three months. Deliver MVP early and iterate some more if the market responds
favorably. Heck, make it two 6-person teams and two games; if only one game
gains tractions you can still make the ends meet.

------
lucian1900
Morons. I most certainly won't buy the PS3 game now, will I?

Why won't content distributors like these let me pay for DRM-free content?

------
noodly
+1 Ubisoft. I hope to see more companies to do the same thing :) Maybe then
users will learn to use free software instead of pirating.

